# Bonnet Creek vs. Reunion in Orlando



## gone 4 good (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone stayed at both to compare.  I have stayed several times at Bonnet, but never at Reunion.  Thanks.


----------



## steved2psi (Jun 17, 2011)

*Have stayed at both*

I have rented a 4 BR house at Reunion and 1,2,3 and 4BR units at BC.  The house was awesome with plenty of room and privacy.  It was at Thanksgiving so we did not use the pool at the house due to the cost to heat it but instead used the pools and water park at Reunion.  Its a night and day difference and the question is do you want to stay at Disney or be away from all the congestion.  BC is just a big very nice timeshare right in the middle of it all.


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 17, 2011)

Which is better for a family with two young kids (age 3 and 6)?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are planning on a "Disney centric" vacation, Bonnet would be better, just on location.  Reunion is a bit farther than I normally like to stay, especially with young kids as you'll probably be taking mid-day breaks..  If you are "enjoying Florida", that might tip towards Reunion.


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes - we are planning to visit the Disney Parks.  Thanks for the insight regarding the location and mid-day breaks for the kids - Bonnet will be better for that.  We have reservations at BC, but I also see availability at Reunion via Club Wyndham.    

Are the amenities for Kids better at BC or Reunion?


----------



## learnalot (Jun 18, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> Yes - we are planning to visit the Disney Parks.  Thanks for the insight regarding the location and mid-day breaks for the kids - Bonnet will be better for that.  We have reservations at BC, but I also see availability at Reunion via Club Wyndham.
> 
> Are the amenities for Kids better at BC or Reunion?



Both are well-equipped.  BC has 2 giant lazy rivers around the pools that are great for the kids.  First trip to BC, I take it?  They'll love it.


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes - It's out first family trip to Disney & Orlando


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 19, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> Yes - It's out first family trip to Disney & Orlando



With your younger kids, 1st trip, I'd go with BC. 

If you get a car(which I highly suggested since you are not staying on-site and you have younger kids). You will be amazed at how fast you can get back to BC from any of the parks.

We rent a car if we are staying at BC, if we stay onsite with our DVC points we usually skip the car.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd certainly choose  Bonnet Creek with small kids, for two reasons.  

One is the convenience to Disney parks -- I can be parked at any theme park from WBC in no more than 15 minutes, less for Epcot or DHS.  That proximity is huge if you want to come back to the resort for swim/nap time.

The second reason is the little kid-friendliness of the place.  All but one of the pools are zero entry, two have great lazy rivers already mentioned, there's free minigolf available, and lots of other kids activities at the main building activity center.

Plus, there are a lot of other kids of all ages for your kids to play with.  

As parents, I think we often over-think "best for kids" because we look at the options through adult eyes.  Give a little kid a nice pool where they can stand up, and another kid to play with or a lazy river to drift with Mommy or Daddy, and they're good.  They're built closer to the ground and they tend to focus much more on smaller things and less grandiose concepts than we do.  WBC is a GREAT place for small kids.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 19, 2011)

Bonnet Creek also has a free shuttle bus to the Disney parks. to save on the parking fees at the parks

I still find a car necessary at Bonnet Creek, no decent restaurants or groceries, on site or walking distance. but in a pinch I could do without...probably not at Reunion however.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 19, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I still find a car necessary at Bonnet Creek, no decent restaurants or groceries, on site or walking distance.


When the new Wyndham hotel at Bonnet Creek opens later this year, they will have five restaurants.  That's not a lot, but it's a big step up from two pool bars.  For better restaurants and more variety, though, you're still going to need a car.

For groceries, there are at least two non-car grocery options in the WDW area -- grocery shopping services who shop for you and deliver to your hotel.  

*Garden Grocer *has an online inventory that you choose from, with the prices marked up slightly.  Because of their business model, their choices are a little limited, but I've never heard complaints that customers couldn't get what they wanted.

*WeGoShop* will shop anywhere you want them to shop (including Costco, WalMart, etc) and they will buy whatever brands, sizes, flavors, etc you specify.  They add a very reasonable service charge to your grocery receipt (which they provide you, so you know exactly what you paid).

I have not used them, but I wouldn't hesitate to try either one.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Jim for the heads up...part of vacation for me is leaving the car in the garage


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 19, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Thanks Jim for the heads up...part of vacation for me is leaving the car in the garage


Should have included this above -- in addition to the theme park shuttles WBC also has regular bus service to *Downtown Disney*.  LOTS of good places to eat there, with no driving.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 20, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> When the new Wyndham hotel at Bonnet Creek opens later this year, they will have five restaurants.  That's not a lot, but it's a big step up from two pool bars.  For better restaurants and more variety, though, you're still going to need a car.
> 
> For groceries, there are at least two non-car grocery options in the WDW area -- grocery shopping services who shop for you and deliver to your hotel.
> 
> ...



We've used both and thought they were both great - wouldn't hesitate to use either one again.  We used wegoshop the last two times as you're not limited to what's on gardengrocers website and we had some specific items that weren't available via gardengrocer.

Chris


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 20, 2011)

Great advice, insight and knowledge from all on this thread - Tuggers are Great!


----------



## bnoble (Jun 20, 2011)

> When the new Wyndham hotel at Bonnet Creek opens later this year, they will have five restaurants. That's not a lot, but it's a big step up from two pool bars. For better restaurants and more variety, though, you're still going to need a car.


Unless you have mobility issues, or the weather is uncooperative, the restaurants in the Hilton/Waldorf=Astoria complex are "walkable" too.  Also, if you'd rather let someone else do the driving to dinner a little farther afield (perhaps because you plan on a second glass of wine), you can always grab a taxi.

That said, I'd never want to stay at WBC without a car.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 20, 2011)

bnoble said:


> That said, I'd never want to stay at WBC without a car.



I wouldn't do WBC either without a car, the shuttle service to the parks is not that frequent.


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 20, 2011)

I just read on the Wyndham Hotel Website that the new Wyndham Grand Hotel is also going to have a spa:  Quote  "Upon opening in October 2011, you'll be able to enjoy the pampering of a deep-tissue massage or full-body scrub at our own Blue Harmony Spa. "  

I imagine guests at the Wyndham Timeshare will be able to make reservations at this Spa.......anyway this also may be a nice amenity...I wonder if there will be a discount at the Blue Harmony Spa for folks staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek ?


----------



## Klynn1988 (Mar 25, 2016)

I know this post is old but I’m hoping for a little insight. This will be my first vacation to Orlando & Disney in Feb 2017. I’ve been debating between a small house in Reunion or a 2 or 3 bed condo in WBC. I would be staying for the entire month of February. Myself & two boys (will be 1.5 & 3.5 during that time). My husband will fly back & fourth for work and I’m hoping to have my Mom & her husband come stay with me while my husband is gone so I’m not alone. My question is do people stay an entire month at WBC in a condo? Is it too tight of a space? If I was alone with my boys I would probably feel more comfortable at WBC... Any help would be appreciated! Thanks,


----------



## silentg (Mar 25, 2016)

Klynn1988 said:


> I know this post is old but I’m hoping for a little insight. This will be my first vacation to Orlando & Disney in Feb 2017. I’ve been debating between a small house in Reunion or a 2 or 3 bed condo in WBC. I would be staying for the entire month of February. Myself & two boys (will be 1.5 & 3.5 during that time). My husband will fly back & fourth for work and I’m hoping to have my Mom & her husband come stay with me while my husband is gone so I’m not alone. My question is do people stay an entire month at WBC in a condo? Is it too tight of a space? If I was alone with my boys I would probably feel more comfortable at WBC... Any help would be appreciated! Thanks,



I would stay at Bonnet Creek, closer to Disney, sounds like fun..let us know what you decide?
Silentg


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 25, 2016)

Agree with silentg

The "space" will not be too small -- BG rooms are large. However, you would probably need at least  2 BD to be the most comfortable and when having your other guests there...more comfortable for them too 

there's a lot to do there and pools and activities and restaurants are right there.


----------



## Klynn1988 (Mar 25, 2016)

silentg said:


> I would stay at Bonnet Creek, closer to Disney, sounds like fun..let us know what you decide?
> Silentg


Thank you for your help


----------



## Klynn1988 (Mar 25, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> Agree with silentg
> 
> The "space" will not be too small -- BG rooms are large. However, you would probably need at least  2 BD to be the most comfortable and when having your other guests there...more comfortable for them too
> 
> there's a lot to do there and pools and activities and restaurants are right there.


Thank you as well. Any advice will help in my decision!


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 25, 2016)

I noticed a mention of "houses" at Wyndham Reunion - aren't they just condos similar to Bonnet Creek? or is that another option? I don't think I have seen houses as an option in RCI. 

Also since it's an older thread - just wanted to point out that the BC shuttle to Disney isn't free anymore. It's $7 pp roundtrip. The resort is very close to Downtown Disney and Epcot so we ended up driving but I can imagine the shuttle would be convenient. Not sure if you have to make a reservation in advance or not.


----------



## vv813 (Mar 26, 2016)

Just a quick note that Downtown Disney now goes by the name Disney Springs

There is alot of highway and main road construction in the area of BC and DS but it did not really slow traffic by much

Vicky


----------



## travs2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Just want to mention that Downtown Disney is now called Disney Springs.  Knowing this will really help so that you aren't looking for signs to Downtown Disney.  We were just staying at Reunion.  The condos are huge about 1800 sq ft in size.  Beautiful 3 bedroom/3bathroom units are located in the North and South Villa areas.  I'm going to write a review once we get back from our transatlantic cruise to Europe.  They have a shuttle that will pick you up and take you anywhere in the large resort complex.  No luggage carts at the elevators so it is difficult bringing up all your "stuff".  However, if you request help with this they will send someone over to help.   The lazy river is awesome and they also have a zero entry pool area for the little ones.  However, you cannot bring in food or snacks into the area.  I didn't know that there were houses you could get through RCI at Reunion.  We have not been to Bonnet Creek so cannot compare the two for you.  Whichever you chose you will have a good time.  Enjoy


----------



## Ty1on (Mar 27, 2016)

To pin another note to one of the original comments, the shuttle is no longer free.  

Also, check out the cabana rentals.  Great way to get young kids out of the sun without kicking and screaming over leaving the pool.


----------

